# Georgia peaches



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Your other thread has a lot of suggestions.:smile:
https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/georgia-peaches-661105/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats sad—forgot about that thread! Evidently peaches don’t improve memory.

Wait, I forgive myself, the other thread was one yr ago. LOL. They’re so delicious I’ll rave about them every year!

Last yr I was talking about peaches June 15 so they’re a week earlier this year.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum! 
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Peaches+and+stir-fry


https://gapeaches.org/recipes/shrimp-peach-stir-fry/


I don't know about peaches and broccoli


Btw, I think I forgot to tell you that it was McCormick that has the good Creole seasoning.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I looked up some of your interests because I have a little time to kill.


Mac and Cheese


http://mynameisyeh.com/mynameisyeh/...ith-caramelized-onions-peaches-and-prosciutto


Peach bread


https://www.tastesoflizzyt.com/peach-bread/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, you’re handier than Siri.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> We’re getting the best GA peaches! So much flavor and so juicy. They’re on the small side But you can’t have everything.
> 
> I may make a pie but for now we’re just enjoying eating them like we do apples.
> 
> View attachment 602207


I think I am going to cry, of all fruit, peaches are my favorite. I haven' seen any around here yet. Usually the ones we get up this way the peaches are picked not quite rip and shipped. They are supposed to ripen in transit, but most time they don't, and they don't have that wonderful peachy taste like a good tree rip peach.

If I knew where I could buy some really good peaches, I wouldn't mind driving from Tennessee down to southern GA for some, I love them just that much.

Our little peach tree has some peaches on it this year again. This year I put a net around the tree, last year squirrels got ever single one of them. The peaches on our little tree may not be any good this year though, they are still very very small. If they don't get larger they won't be any good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, you’re handier than Siri.



But, like Siri, I didn't try the recipes out.:biggrin2:
That peach bread sure looks good! Where's Senior Sitizen?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, I make a fruit torte - I call it my “any fruit torte”
It’s so simple to make and any fruit in season can be used, apples,
peaches, blueberries, pears, strawberries, any fruit, even 
canned pinches are good.

Any Fruit Torte

1 cup sugar (reserve a tab to put on top of fruit) 
1/2 cup soft butter
2 eggs.
1 teaspoon vanilla

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt.

cream butter and sugar, vanilla, add eggs one at a time, then add dry
ingredients...spread into 9” greased pie pan...top with sliced peaches
and 1 tablespoon sugar...
can also sprinkle with lemon juice or cinnamon.(optional)

350* about 40 minutes.

serving it with some whipped cream or sour cream sweetened with sugar, kudnt hoit!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, is this like a cobbler?


Daughter and I don’t agree on pie size.

Nana used to whip up 8 inch pies like it was nothing. We don’t need the extra calories in a bigger pie and a small pie seems quicker. Daughter says no, if you’re making a pie just make 9”. I’ll tell her when she makes a pie she can make any size she wants and when I make it I’m going to make an 8 inch!!!

Daily thunderstorms made my yard look like a jungle and my grass will be knee-high if I don’t get a dry day to mow. No pie baking in my immediate future.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess it’s like a cobbler, whatever it is -it’s simple to whip up.
Many times when I cook something in the oven, I whip up an
apple one (I always have apples in the house) and throw it in
with whatever I’m cooking.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife usually buys a lug of peaches for the freezer but i'll be surprised if there is any offered this year. I'd like to taste that short bread / peach recipe.


EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I give up! Whats a ‘lug’ peaches ?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Judy and I went by the produce place today and bought a watermelon and some grapes, but the main reason we went there was for peaches. These peaches were from South Carolina, they were green and hard as Superman's knee caps, they are still there unless someone bought them. A small basket of about 12 or so peaches were $12, nope, I will wait til we can find some ripe ones.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I give up! Whats a ‘lug’ peaches ?


**************************************************

*COPIED: 
*
*Peaches ----Lug*

*19-22 lbs.*
**************************************************

*EDIT: EDIT:
*


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> **************************************************
> 
> *COPIED:
> *
> ...


I'll be John Brown, I learned something new today, never heard that before. LOL


----------

